# senica bass and saugeye!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got off work early today and hit senica from the bank. I just about got blew off the bank! Ended up with 5 lmb, 2 crappies, and 1 saugeye. Caught most of them on the 5.5" suspending rouge. Caught the first bass of the day on my swim tail minnow in white. After that I could not get a hit on it so I switched to the rouge. Great november day of fishin!


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice lmb and SaugeyeFish.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Way to catch 'em in the cold!


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice fish. What colors due you like on your Rogues?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

clown is my favorite swithwick color!


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks. I enjoy seeing your reports.


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

Foxbites...dude, you oughta be a guide. I bet you could make some $$$ and provide fun/learning experience to many people out at AEP.


----------

